# They're really trying to kill vaping off aren't they?



## Alex (4/9/14)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/11074081/How-an-e-cigarette-could-lead-to-cocaine.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (4/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/11074081/How-an-e-cigarette-could-lead-to-cocaine.html



This is just ridicules! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (4/9/14)

Chocolate too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/14)

What a load of pure concentrated sh!t

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/9/14)

Hahaha then why do most vapers naturally reduce their nic intake.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hahaha then why do most vapers naturally reduce their nic intake.


This also is very true, I started on 24mg, down to 18mg a few months ago and now bouncing between 12 & 18, I can also get by on 9mg for a few days with no serious "withdrawal symptoms" too


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This also is very true, I started on 24mg, down to 18mg a few months ago and now bouncing between 12 & 18, I can also get by on 9mg for a few days with no serious "withdrawal symptoms" too


18mg down to 6mg in less than a year and I really didn't even think I could quit smoking by switching to vaping just wanted to cut down.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> 18mg down to 6mg in less than a year and I really didn't even think I could quit smoking by switching to vaping just wanted to cut down.


Same here, I gave up on giving up, besides nobody likes a quitter 

I suppose technically speaking we haven't quit but we are officially non smokers... WIN WIN


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Same here, I gave up on giving up, besides nobody likes a quitter
> 
> I suppose technically speaking we haven't quit but we are officially non smokers... WIN WIN


 
Kinda like we stopped eating Junk Fastfoods, and moved on exclusively to healthy home cooked meals.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (5/9/14)

Do you see now how we are controlled?

The people looking after our safety will say ANYTHING if it means they will get more money. Through tax or donations for supporting tobacco.

Money and greed control and sustain us. This is why the world is falling apart.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

